# HUBLOT BIG BANG UNICO: Strap Options???



## FernTheBush (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!

So I just purchased the new Hublot Big Bang Unico and I love the fact I could swap straps with a push of a button on the case, but I don't see many options for alternate straps.

Does anyone know if they have other options for the OEM rubber strap? I'm looking for a leather option with colored stitching (preferably red).

Maybe there are custom options?

First time Hublot owner and I'm excited to modify to my taste if possible.

Thank you!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FernTheBush (Apr 19, 2010)

TTT 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FernTheBush (Apr 19, 2010)

TTT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman323 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hublot has a lot of oem straps for your watch. Your strap is compatible with all Ferrari series watches. They have black leather with red, yellow and blue stitchings. I believe they even have blue leather with black stitchings. Just find a local authorized dealer or a boutique near you. I believe the cost of a leather strap is around $700 and it doesn't come with a clasp. Clasp is around $500-620, depends on the material.


----------



## FernTheBush (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you so much so a response!!! I've been trolling the internet for this answer and you've saved the day! Quick question, can't I use the same clasp that's on the watch now? Thanks again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

